# Attestation - Some help please.



## mumo3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Have recently moved to Dubai and with only a week left of our 30 days visa, my husband has just found out that we have to have the 3 childrens' UK birth certificates attested for their visas!!!
Can anyone please advise the fastest and cheapest way to get this done.
My husband is sponsoring me also and we have the marriage cert attested but am not sure if my birth cert should be done.
Thank you for your time.
(Apologies for anything already on here, can't make sense of all conflicting comments!)


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

mumo3 said:


> Have recently moved to Dubai and with only a week left of our 30 days visa, my husband has just found out that we have to have the 3 childrens' UK birth certificates attested for their visas!!!
> Can anyone please advise the fastest and cheapest way to get this done.
> My husband is sponsoring me also and we have the marriage cert attested but am not sure if my birth cert should be done.
> Thank you for your time.
> (Apologies for anything already on here, can't make sense of all conflicting comments!)


Are you sure you need their birth certs attested?? I would check this first. As it is already a legal document you should be able to take them to the British Embassy in Bur Dubai. and then to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. You definitely do not need your birth certificate.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Also worth saying (if you didn't already know) that you can go to the Oman border and "leave" the UAE, then come back in immediately to get another 30 day visa.

This is very common practice.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*attestation of anything*

Yes you do need your birth certificates attested....... Quickest and easiest way to do so is to get the people from "Sort IT" the UAE Problem solvers to do it they will have it done within 15days and you won't have to worry about a thing. They have a English Man who manages the Attestation division (Steve I Think) call them even just for some advise (I do all the time, for everything) 04 33 44 82


----------



## cjd (Feb 8, 2011)

His name is Steven Summers and his mobile number is 0567888798.
The 04 (Dubai) number is wrong.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

cjd said:


> His name is Steven Summers and his mobile number is 0567888798.
> The 04 (Dubai) number is wrong.



Oh yeh sorry, I dialed 04 333 4482 and that was the correct number


----------

